# Democratic Congressman Compares Republicans to Al Qaeda Terrorists



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FOXNews.com

Grayson, known for making inflammatory statements against Republicans, now suggests that giving the GOP control of Congress again is like letting Al Qaeda terrorists pilot a plane.

Rep. Alan Grayson, D-Fla., known for making inflammatory statements against Republicans, now suggests that giving the GOP control of Congress again is like letting Al Qaeda terrorists pilot a plane.
"Why would you want to put people in charge of government who just don't want to do it," Grayson told a local TV program in Orlando that is to air Saturday. "I mean, you wouldn't expect to see Al Qaeda members as pilots."

FOXNews.com - Democratic Congressman Compares Republicans to Al Qaeda Terrorists


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

That loudmouth shmuck Grayson belongs somewhere in a heavily padded room.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> "Why would you want to put people in charge of government who just don't want to do it," Grayson told a local TV program in Orlando that is to air Saturday.


So because the republicans don't want to micromanage every aspect of society, that means they don't want to be in charge of the government? I'm obviously confused here. I thought one of the founding principles of this country was the belief in individual freedom. But, clearly I've misinterrpretted the preamble to the U.S. Constitution. "We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America." 

Now forgive my ignorance, but I'm not a Harvard educated lawyer. But, I don't feel that I have the blessings of liberty. I'm a conservative who can't disagree with government policy without being labeled a racist, fanatic or terrorist. I don't feel that domestic tranquility is being insured because there is a lack of give & take. Instead of a discussion of opposing ideas that might lead to opinions being changed on both sides, the discussion has devolved into us versus them name calling. I'm not even going to get started on the lack of provision for the common defense or promotion of the general welfare. We'd be here all day.

And, I obviously don't understand the intent of the Declaration of Independence. "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed"

I would really like a liberal to explain to me why they feel the need to take away some of my liberties so that others feel equal. For example, please explain to me why I can no longer wish someone a Merry Christmas or Happy Hanukkah without offending someone. I would also like them to explain to me why they feel the need to take away my means of pursuing happiness. My husband works hard and before I got sick I worked hard for our money. Now my husband works harder. We found a lifestyle that we are comfortable in & we have worked & sacrificed so that we can live in that lifestyle & provide a better life for our children so they might continue to enjoy this lifestyle when they have their own families. But because we've worked hard & instilled the same work ethic in our children, we are now expected to foot the bill for those who don't share our work ethic.

Ok, rant over for now. It's obvious that I'm just far too stupid to understand the values that this country was founded on.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

I dunno, judging by THESE pictures alone, I'd say the Democrats are scarier.... :tounge_smile:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Bravo ! Bravo! Bravo! Well said HH


Dito HH, nice job.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Very well put HistoryHound, Very well put.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Enough said...............


----------

